

Bill Gates Talks About World's Energy Crisis - spottiness
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/06/mf_qagates/

======
spottiness
"Despite often-heard claims to the contrary, ethanol has nothing to do with
reducing CO2; it’s just a form of farm subsidy. If you’re using first-class
land for biofuels, then you’re competing with the growing of food. And so
you’re actually spiking food prices by moving energy production into
agriculture."

------
spottiness
"Nuclear mishaps tend to come in big events—Chernobyl, Three Mile Island, and
now Fukushima—so it’s more visible. Coal and natural gas have much lower
capital costs, and they tend to kill only a few at a time, which is highly
preferred by politicians."

